# 2018 shrooms



## Sparky23

Hit my best place in barry ct today after mostly bust trips north. I guess the spot has fizzled out used to avg between 200 and 400. Last 3 years now 1 black. Amd now today 3 half frees. Amazing how little has chamged but something did.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Boardman Brookies said:


> Leelanau County is on the map! Just enough to enjoy with some venison tloins. I always let my daughter check the prime spot first:
> 
> View attachment 311278


Nice work! I still haven’t found a black spot out there. Picked lots of greys and yellows a few years ago but all the spots have died out. Good to see some things happening.


----------



## Richard Cranium

I may have to give up looking for morels...at least blacks. Four of us went out last Saturday in central Montcalm Co and we only found about a dozen, all blacks except for one half free. Personally, I found zero. Must be my age catching up with me. I am having a difficult time focusing my eyes enough. Maybe if they were directly in front of me, say 3' I might have been able to see them. told my wife and daughter, I can get you in and out of the woods, you will have to pick them. Heading to Gaylord area this weekend with the wife. I'll have to get her drunk in the woods...Tito's and cranberry. Every time she "squats" she is always saying "Oh, there is one. there is one, etc". Maybe it's time to check into Lasiks.


----------



## jschlenke

Hillsdale yesterday morning net about 50 small/med greys and a lot of verpas. Half frees in Jackson County, a few small greys in Ann Arbor. It’s early but looking great!


----------



## TK81

First hunt of the year. 50+ blacks, all very fresh. Big Rapids area. Most in the poplars, a few in the pines...best where the sun could penetrate. One or two more nice warm rains and the woods will explode!


----------



## MrJosePetes

I had to return down state Monday morning and I’m still here. All while paying for a cabin rental that I’m not using up there. That should tell you how bad it is up there. There’s just nothing going on there yet. 

Since coming back down, I have done better, but not great. I got 103 blacks and 3 half frees Monday (buddy I was with got 130 blacks and 2 half frees). Then yesterday I went to a new area on my own, struggled a bit but managed 24 small greys and a half free. Far cry from what I was doing last year but at least it’s something. I think downstate is one good rain away from blowing up. Seems like up north is still gonna be very slow start. That last snow and cold snap really messed it up up there. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Guy63

I looked in a spot last night I got some last year and nothing. St Clair county. I did see a couple sprouts of asparagus though so it has to be within a week I’m guessing? Can they pop in 1 day or should I go every other day or 3 days?


----------



## Guy63

Tons of ticks this year too.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything

Guy63 said:


> I looked in a spot last night I got some last year and nothing. St Clair county. I did see a couple sprouts of asparagus though so it has to be within a week I’m guessing? Can they pop in 1 day or should I go every other day or 3 days?


Everyday! I’m trying my spots everyday so I make sure to know if they aren’t there it’s not because someone else picked them!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything

Do half frees grow near greys or blacks, does anyone know? I have a good half free spot and last year I only found 1 meaty grey around hundreds of half frees.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## R.J.M.

In the northern Michigan area the trillium haven’t even broke through the ground . Now a normal year they would be starting to flower by now . Looks like the Memorial Day vacationers may have it good this year . But that’s a crap shoot also (hot weather ??? ) . And with the late snow melt I may have to double up wearing the thermal cell one on each hip . Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWlake

Ha


RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Do half frees grow near greys or blacks, does anyone know? I have a good half free spot and last year I only found 1 meaty grey around hundreds of half frees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 Half frees seam to grow in patches all on their own. Although I will find the others nearby if the right kind of trees are present.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

R.J.M. said:


> In the northern Michigan area the trillium haven’t even broke through the ground . Now a normal year they would be starting to flower by now . Looks like the Memorial Day vacationers may have it good this year . But that’s a crap shoot also (hot weather ??? ) . And with the late snow melt I may have to double up wearing the thermal cell one on each hip . Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The trillium in my yard have just broken through. Temps are all over the places. Mid 80s yesterday. Now mid 60s. Next few days it will be low 50s. But it is raining. Weird.


----------



## Northcountry

Boardman Brookies said:


> The trillium in my yard have just broken through. Temps are all over the places. Mid 80s yesterday. Now mid 60s. Next few days it will be low 50s. But it is raining. Weird.


Agreed. During my turkey hunt this morning before work, I sat near 4" of snow (drift along a woods line, not a plow pile) and also got bit by about a dozen mosquitos.

-NC


----------



## jeffm

Most of the N.E.woods I have been checking out, the triiliums are up and a few are showing the white flower but not open, fully closed, but lots of them in the same woods different slope are just coming up with the greens not even open yet.
Trout Lilly's several slopes full bloom and others no bloom.
The only fungi coming up last couple days for me are young beefsteaks so far. Sprinkling out now with thunder storms tonight. Nitetime temps still not so great, wish it would stay at least 50 deg. Its been Below 50 Most nights but 2 or 3 times this spring.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Cadillac - Mesick areas and points North are a bust right now, for me that is. We got 21 North of M-55. Then ended back down in Newaygo, I got 116 not sure about my buddy but he may have overtaken me. 

Here are the ones I got, they look a little worked over but there are some good fresh ones in there. Stuck a couple on a branch and left a few. One and a half pounds in weight.

I put up 5 frozen containers for 5 steak dinners for me & the wife from the last batch and had em a couple times. I will eat some of the beat up ones tonite and make an omelette in the AM with the rest, and maybe dry the better ones.

Good luck out there!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

That is an awesome clump of trillium. I have some really nice ones in my yard. So now it’s raining like no other but cool temps are coming. Gotta imagine its going to pick up here now.


----------



## Guy63

I checked again today and nothing.


----------



## Guy63

Just pheasant backs but I left them.


----------



## Swampdog467

Anyone hunting in or near Iosco county? How are things looking there?

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scout 2

We ate mushrooms the last 2 days. Got enough for 2 meals this rain had ought to bring them on good if the temps warm up. Calling for frost Fri night. People are finding them all around us also but many have said there old spots are not very good this year. My clear cut has been doing very well but hard to see them under the brush


----------



## Nostromo

Too dry here I guess. I went out Monday and didn't find a shroom. I did find a couple joints though.









Then today at lunch today we found a few...


















All told 25 in a 1/2 hour.









Also saw this lady.


----------



## jeffm

Swampdog467 said:


> Anyone hunting in or near Iosco county? How are things looking there?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That sounds like a nice change for me, road trip to tawas, using the old US23 route for a change, I always seen lots of bird hunters that way and recall some popular stands, might even make it to Turner to check some state land I hunted rifle season 30yrs ago. I need a change bad, lol 
And it's South so might even find a Morel or two. I'll let you know if I have any luck or hear anything.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Dudes, quit finding the white variety's already! I am still in black morel mode.

Another jacked up season, no doubt about it. Just have to figure out how to make the best of it.....


----------



## esgowen

Ended the day with 305 .i hit one more spot after we parted ways .this puts me at 1021ytd i cant believe it with our northern spots not yet prodcing . Another crazy year


----------



## Oldgrandman

esgowen said:


> Ended the day with 305 .i hit one more spot after we parted ways .this puts me at 1021ytd i cant believe it with our northern spots not yet prodcing . Another crazy year
> View attachment 311916


Seems like every season has some BS to overcome anymore.

Nice haul dude, but it's far from over yet! Thinking June before I give up this season...? :chillin:


----------



## Sparky23

Headed north now!


----------



## R.J.M.

North East Michigan freezes waning late tonight . At least the Apple trees have just started to leaf out and not have blossoms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Blondes and grays for me along with some half frees in southern mi. Ended up with approximately 80 on Tuesday.


----------



## MrJosePetes

I found 12 tiny greys already drying out in the Lansing area yesterday. It’s nice I’ve added some new counties to my list this week, but the picking isn’t too good. Super dry down here. Rain should help. I still think southern Much will blow up for the next week after this rain. 

Idk what to think up north. I was just about ready to pop back up, but now I see low of 27 tonight with widespread frost. 35 and 37 next two nights. Chance of rain for the weekend has been lowered. It’s gonna be interesting.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Sparky23 said:


> Headed north now!





MrJosePetes said:


> I found 12 tiny greys already drying out in the Lansing area yesterday. It’s nice I’ve added some new counties to my list this week, but the picking isn’t too good. Super dry down here. Rain should help. I still think southern Much will blow up for the next week after this rain.
> 
> Idk what to think up north. I was just about ready to pop back up, but now I see low of 27 tonight with widespread frost. 35 and 37 next two nights. Chance of rain for the weekend has been lowered. It’s gonna be interesting.


Gonna be going up soon myself, even after 2 bust trips. I have faith it will come on despite the cold nights ahead. Plus I figure if they (the blacks) didn't get started by now they won't show up in decent numbers at all. Not to mention I have had many great days that started out snapping off frozen morels in the morning.

Good luck to you guys and everyone else!


----------



## jschlenke

Steady but strange luck for me this year. Found some beautiful blondes in Washtenaw County today. Jackson County has been really spotty. Areas that look perfect, like textbook, showing nothing. Some of my usual spots, nothing. I’ve been seeing a decent number of half frees around Irish Hills but generally striking out with blacks, greys and blondes. Hopefully things get moving in Jackson soon, but I’m thinking I’ll be heading North before too long.


----------



## growninmi

Southern Livingston county..got a couple popping up..


----------



## Guy63




----------



## Guy63

Haven’t found 1 shroom yet.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

I finally scored a couple dozen whites/greys today. It was weird that some were just starting and some were so old, they weren’t worth keeping. It looked like the beginning and the end all at the same time.


----------



## growninmi

Guy63 said:


> Haven’t found 1 shroom yet.


How far south are you that you found asparagus?
I almost stopped and looked in one of my regular haunts, but figured was too early still..


----------



## FREEPOP

Eaton County


----------



## Guy63

St Clair county


----------



## Matt V

Found 134 today, 30 just North of 55 and the rest in the Baldwin area. Most of them were really fresh blacks, a few were starting to dry out.


----------



## Sprytle

N,S,E, or West?

Very Nice!


----------



## growninmi

As strange of a season it's been, it seems good numbers of nice shrooms are being found when some are found...


----------



## esgowen

Only had a few minutes to look at lunch today glad i picked the right tree .just dumb luck never looked at this spot before 76 in a ten foot circle and a few pheasant backs .i would have loved to let these grow but not an option in this spot .


----------



## 1morebite

Boardman Brookies said:


> Leelanau County is on the map! Just enough to enjoy with some venison tloins. I always let my daughter check the prime spot first:
> 
> View attachment 311278





geo5 said:


> Approx. 42.25. That rain was just what we needed.


----------



## 1morebite

Found a few south of M55 this morning. Most of them were fresh and firm.


----------



## Dish7

Got these 5-10-18, Southern MI.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Finally a decent haul


----------



## MrJosePetes

My spots are already drying out. That rain missed us. Not sure what to think. Friday I thought it was starting, found them in very specific spots with a few decent sized ones mixed in. Ended up with 209. Yesterday spent a lot of time in productive woods and new spots as well, only found 24. Looked to be getting dry fast. No real rain in the forecast up there. Had to head home today and drop some stuff off before heading to Gaylord for work for the summer. I’ll keep poking around while I’m up there, but I’m hearing almost nothing encouraging. The best report that I got from somebody else where I was just at was 4. Lol.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

A very mixed bag today. This was half the haul I split with the land owner. I was surprised to find 3 varieties 10’ from each other. Perfect storm of a small depression next to a dead elm, cherry, and pine.


----------



## BayBound

Only had about 20min before it started getting too dark but found about a dozen whites in my favorite spot on state land in Livingston county tonight. I’ll try to get out tomorrow after work a little earlier!


----------



## Nostromo

Found a few today around last light. So far none of my usual spots have produced. I found this is an area I'd not had any luck in the past at. Tough year so far.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Swampdog467

Found about a pound Saturday afternoon. Still hearing reports of small ones being found in SW Michigan, hopeful to find some up north in a couple weeks. 

Anyone notice if the apples or lilacs have blossomed in Iosco county yet?

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle

I have checked all my white spots every couple days now and yesterday I found a grand total so far this year of 2! One right when I walked in , looked for 2 1/2 hrs, then found the other one walking back to the truck. Lol. I'm hoping some warm weather and sunshine will make it happen yet or it looks to be a pretty bleak season for me! My buddy found 175 blacks up near Hesperia Saturday. I am headed to Mesick, 128 acres private, this weekend to see what I can find there.


----------



## growninmi

Short walk with daughter on state land, Washtenaw Co...checked few elms and nothing, next elm produced 42. We didn't walk any further.


----------



## jschlenke

Finally up around eastern Jackson. State land. Didn’t have much time today but there’s always tomorrow. It seems like fewer trees are popping this year but when they do there’s no effing around.


----------



## growninmi

jschlenke said:


> Finally up around eastern Jackson. State land. Didn’t have much time today but there’s always tomorrow. It seems like fewer trees are popping this year but when they do there’s no effing around.
> View attachment 312654
> View attachment 312655
> View attachment 312656


It does seem that way..I had mentioned earlier in thread that when they are found, they are found in large clusters. A friend just found 65 under one tree. 
Probably go back tomorrow. Didn't cover much land today, lots of elms dead and alive but only one was holding shrooms. We probably stepped over 50 pecker heads..but i have no interest in them. Good luck you all!


----------



## Guy63

St Clair county I found one today that was about 1.5 inches tall that’s it. Same spot last year I got 12 of them on the 15th of may. Those were the first I ever found. I left the one I found today to get bigger. how long should I wait? Does walking around in the spots before they are sprouted screw anything up?


----------



## Sprytle

Its getting a little better! Found 18 nice fresh ones last night. Hopefully with the heat the next couple days Ill start to get rollin around here!


----------



## growninmi

Another 35 today on lunch break..


----------



## growninmi

Livingston Co.. roughly 30-40 but only picked 6-8..rest are small and gonna let them stay..had to mark with sticks so they don't get mowed down..no elms,ash or fruit trees in site..under pines, in the needles and out toward an oak tree..been picking this yard for 20 years..always produces. 
Pic is the few found across street in corn field..


----------



## MrJosePetes

jeffm said:


> N.E. fungi world is coming to life
> I have never had the pheasant back and seen lots of them of all sizes so I picked some babies to see if I like.
> View attachment 313823
> 
> View attachment 313824
> 
> View attachment 313826
> 
> View attachment 313829
> 
> View attachment 313831


Nice job. Surprised to see all those oysters already.


----------



## MrJosePetes

I looked for an hour after work yesterday up in northern LP and found maybe 40?


----------



## jeffm

MrJosePetes said:


> Nice job. Surprised to see all those oysters already.


I looked on my oyster pics of 2017 and the date of my first find was may 31st, figured they would be late like morels .


----------



## jeffm

Waif said:


> Let us know what you find out.


Well Waif you were right  the flats on top have the big funny gangly morels and as you go down slopes to lower flats small ones from finger nail size to 1 1/2 so it's still on.


----------



## celticcurl

Dammit Jeff.... you are charmed.

I'm coming up your way and you are taking me mushroom hunting! I'll be there around noon so get your basket. You'll recognize me by my full head of long curly hair... and sunglasses. I left that bolete in my avatar in the Cascades so it's not coming with me. Some things are just too wonderful to pick.


----------



## jeffm

celticcurl said:


> Dammit Jeff.... you are charmed.
> 
> I'm coming up your way and you are taking me mushroom hunting! I'll be there around noon so get your basket. You'll recognize me by my full head of long curly hair... and sunglasses. I left that bolete in my avatar in the Cascades so it's not coming with me. Some things are just too wonderful to pick.


Lol celticcurl thanks but I'm just lucky and get lost in my own little world in those majestic forest and spend more time on my belly taking pics of every cool thing I see. I will never be a numbers guy unfortunately cuz of this habit but that's ok I guess, maybe when I get bored I will get down to business, but usually when that happens(bored) I just quit and pick something else up as a hobby lol. 

Ok 23/55 junction dont be late lol


----------



## Swampdog467

Looks like I still have hope to get some this weekend!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## METRO1

Best year so far at my lease.total of 4 and half hours hunting for them and this is what we found .sat sun.


----------



## METRO1

Top from sun.hour and half .these are from sat. 3 hours


----------



## jeffm

Swampdog467 said:


> Anyone notice if the apples or lilacs have blossomed in Iosco county yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


May 21st road trip to tawas, forgot to post this for ya.


----------



## Swampdog467

jeffm said:


> May 21st road trip to tawas, forgot to post this for ya.
> View attachment 313900
> View attachment 313901


Looks good, I'll be up Sat evening, thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Oldgrandman

jeffm said:


> Hey is this a blond morel or just a different looking black? It was in a area I'm getting blacks just more open area, I dunno lol
> View attachment 313445


Hard to say if it is a cold black or a fresh yellow. But the blacks been out for weeks now up there now, just in minimal numbers...... The flash and all on a camera and software results can sometimes give you a "false reading" if you will. Definitely an edible morel!



RMH...you _*ALWAYS*_ come through, LOL!



RMH said:


> Get yourself a good call like this one for more success.......


----------



## Oldgrandman

MrJosePetes said:


> I looked for an hour after work yesterday up in northern LP and found maybe 40?


I made 5 trips to the Cadillac area and 4 trips to the Gaylord area and have less than 50 blacks to show for it. It ain't about the gas $$ but more about the disappointment that is telling me to stay downstate this weekend and do the Memorial day weekend grave visits and maintenance stuff. Get some chili dogs in Kalamazoo at my favorite spot.

I thought last Saturday the grey-whites would be up in the North, but the blacks barely were and the woods was going jungle and real dry. It was simply another black season bust for me, though I may have done better than most I know at about 5 pounds. I do believe the grey-whites could show up North cause they been on bigly downstate, but I probably won't get out again.

Hope it works out for everyone else!


----------



## jeffm

Today's was much fresher and not to dinky I guess you could say.








Tuesday's and today's morels with some of my dried "whole" Morels








Some of the bigger ones today








I think I might be done even tho there really starting to pop, or I'm just getting better at seeing them, still not sure tho which it is, to new at this I guess. It's gonna be tough not going out until the end but I'm getting married this wkend. And i gotta start acting like adult lol.


----------



## RMH

Oldgrandman said:


> RMH...you _*ALWAYS*_ come through, LOL!



Never really hit the jackpot this year. Did manage a few though. Did not try real hard, but had a lot of fun.




























[AT

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH

Oldgrandman said:


> I made 5 trips to the Cadillac area and 4 trips to the Gaylord area and have less than 50 blacks to show for it. It ain't about the gas $$ but more about the disappointment that is telling me to stay downstate this weekend and do the Memorial day weekend grave visits and maintenance stuff. Get some chili dogs in Kalamazoo at my favorite spot.
> 
> I thought last Saturday the grey-whites would be up in the North, but the blacks barely were and the woods was going jungle and real dry. It was simply another black season bust for me, though I may have done better than most I know at about 5 pounds. I do believe the grey-whites could show up North cause they been on bigly downstate, but I probably won't get out again.
> 
> Hope it works out for everyone else!


Up in Onaway, the blacks were there although tough to spot. I only found a couple dozen but I was side tracked goofing around on the trails. Couple others from my group who stuck with it each found a hundred of them two days in a row.


----------



## RMH

RMH said:


> Up in Onaway, the blacks were there although tough to spot. I only found a couple dozen but I was side tracked goofing around on the trails. Couple others from my group who stuck with it each found a hundred of them two days in a row.



















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## R.J.M.

RMH or others 
In your second pic what are the green leafy 
Plants called . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJosePetes

Went after work again for an hour in northern LP today. Got another 13 blacks, left some mast blacks out there, and picked my first non-black up north of the year. Was out in the open. Need another good rain. I’m going back down to my honey holes this weekend and expect to find plenty of fresh blacks yet. Good luck all.


----------



## jeffm

Good luck Josh, that place should be pop'n !!


----------



## Swampdog467

MrJosePetes said:


> Went after work again for an hour in northern LP today. Got another 13 blacks, left some mast blacks out there, and picked my first non-black up north of the year. Was out in the open. Need another good rain. I’m going back down to my honey holes this weekend and expect to find plenty of fresh blacks yet. Good luck all.


Mr Jose, how far north have you been hunting?

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Forest Meister

R.J.M. said:


> RMH or others
> In your second pic what are the green leafy
> Plants called .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pic is not real clear but the ones with single leaves appear to be Adders Tongue, also known as trout lily. FM


----------



## R.J.M.

Thanks 
I’ll google it now that I have something as a starting point . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWlake

jeffm said:


> Today's was much fresher and not to dinky I guess you could say.
> View attachment 313963
> 
> Tuesday's and today's morels with some of my dried "whole" Morels
> View attachment 313966
> 
> Some of the bigger ones today
> View attachment 313967
> 
> I think I might be done even tho there really starting to pop, or I'm just getting better at seeing them, still not sure tho which it is, to new at this I guess. It's gonna be tough not going out until the end but I'm getting married this wkend. And i gotta start acting like adult lol.


Congrats Jeffm, hope shes a shroomer!


----------



## MrJosePetes

MrJosePetes said:


> Went after work again for an hour in northern LP today. Got another 13 blacks, left some mast blacks out there, and picked my first non-black up north of the year. Was out in the open. Need another good rain. I’m going back down to my honey holes this weekend and expect to find plenty of fresh blacks yet. Good luck all.


45th parallel for me during the week. I’m working in Gaylord so just been making quick stops after work. The areas I hit on weekends are further south but I think they have a higher elevation, so they run a bit later. This upcoming hot weather is gonna make things move quickly. Let’s hope for sone rain soon. Good luck all.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

These upper 80s are going to be brutal on what is currently out there.


----------



## jeffm

Forest Meister said:


> The pic is not real clear but the ones with single leaves appear to be Adders Tongue, also known as trout lily. FM


Well I had a couple hours to spare today and normally avoid green area's like the plague cuz I was told stay away from the green for best results for blacks at least, and this gent and his wife been Shroomer's long long time, and it worked for me, I follow the moldy looking flat leaf litter trails that run thru at times green vegetation that i ignore, but because of a simple question a M.S member ask i thought ghezz i have those in my area's and ignore them for the most part, and decided today i would look in them only cuz the moldy leaf litter is void of mushrooms right now except the old dried out ones that are casting there spores hopefully. Need to mention this area is less than a 2-3 acre section at most that i pick in this one spot, but is now turned into a several acre spot cuz of these little green plants that were asked about lol results weren't bad imo they weren't great but hey it's 15 minutes from the house and it's better then pacing the floors and its 30 more morels then I had lol, sorry so long winded.


----------



## jeffm

CWlake said:


> Congrats Jeffm, hope shes a shroomer!


Thanks !! 
Nah she isn't and celticcurl is married lol just teason don't ban me mods. I'm to old for her anyhow lol
You ain't talking from experience are you CWlake ? Just curious lol


----------



## wannabapro

Boardman Brookies said:


> These upper 80s are going to be brutal on what is currently out there.


No rain in sight either. A month ago we had snow on the ground. Now we've gone right to mid summer.


----------



## kaler9969

Mid Michigan, most mushrooms I have seen together in one spot this year


----------



## Honyuk96

Big whites are happenin probably up to 700 ish on the year


----------



## growninmi

Honyuk96 said:


> View attachment 314351
> Big whites are happenin probably up to 700 ish on the year


How far north are you?


----------



## Honyuk96

growninmi said:


> How far north are you?


Kent county


----------



## woodie slayer

RJM those are atter tongues usually have a pretty yellow flower..i never find any blacks up here till they are up and blooming..always do better after trilliums bloom to


----------



## R.J.M.

Trillium are flowering to just starting to flower but not up like in years past . We could use a good rain today / tonight but I’m afraid we won’t .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasperdog

We ended up with around 100 today in Emmet County. Mostly Blacks but a few whites.
First decent day we have experienced in some consistent spots. Other years many more.

There has been a pile of logging in some of our spots.. So many tops and other slashing left we can’t walk through. Kind of discouraging... 

Trilliums are just starting to pink out and fade by us...


----------



## Mushroom Jack

woodie slayer said:


> RJM those are atter tongues usually have a pretty yellow flower..i never find any blacks up here till they are up and blooming..always do better after trilliums bloom to


Have you been out after the Walleye, or any other fish ? The gills are stacking up and will be in to spawn any day now. I've also been getting some 10 to 13 inch perch by me too.


----------



## esgowen

Made my last trip north for the season and it was another disappointment. This was my 5th trip north of the 45th and all together didnt break 100 up North. This was probably my worst season in 15 years .im not complaining just telling you about my season. Imho 3 bad year's in a row ..i did however find some new spots and had alot of fun with freinds and family but its been a long season for me as i picked my first in early april and was out scouting weeks before that so althogh i hate say its over im almost glad im done .ended my season just shy of 1200 so fingers crossed i dried enouph to get through the year ...good luck to all you guys still hard it they are still more out there...


----------



## Oldgrandman

2016 was bad, 2017 worse, but this season is an all time low for me. I'd like to blame my ankle & work but it was the weather and the saws. Mostly the weather. It's 90 in May and we had a frost up North a couple weeks ago. Unbelievable. Normal weather is now abnormal weather.

I did just make a batch of last season's morels that I hung onto with a grilled ribeye & filet, asparagus, and tater salad. Got another batch of last season's and the stuff I got this season I put up so I cannot complain too much.....but I am!

Good luck y'all!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Got a few yesterday. Probably call it quits now. These temps are horrible for morels.


----------

